# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Pse fetë janë kundër shkencës?

## FJORIN

Pershendetje 
Kam nje pyetje ???

Kush mund te me thuaj qe :PERSE FETE JANE KUNDRA SHKENCES ??

Kerkoj vetem mendime per disa persona  dhe jo hartime  nga 2 faqe 
Une e kam  mendimin tim  .  Historia e GALILEO GALILEIT   me thote shume spjegime  gjithashtu dhe e XHORDANO BRUNOS 

por kerkoj me shume mendime nga  dhe dua te shikoj  sa te llogjikshem jane shqipteret rreth jetes dhe sa njohuri kane per veprimtarite e kishave dhe xhamive ne jeten e perditshme te njeriut 


Shenim:
tEMA ESHTE QE: PERSE  FETE JANE KUNDRA SHKENCES dhe jo ZOTI KUNDRA SHKENCES OK

----------


## unreal

po te ishin me shkencen,atehere te gjithe kleriket e t'gjitha besimeve do te ngordhnin per nje kafshate te gojes!

Shko te Dielen ne Kishë,ta zgjasin para hundes nje torbe dhe kerkojne Lekë.

Vdes njeri dhe duhet paguar Hoxhen per ti kenduar mbi varrë ne gjuhen Arabe,qe as hoxha i mjere nuk e din se c'thote!

c'donjeri kerkon vetem Lekë,Lekë,Lekë...Lekë dhe vetem Lekë.

Atehere si mos te jene kunder shkences!?

----------


## Borix

Kur feja e pa se ndergjegjesimi i racionalizmit po nguliste shkencen dhe po zgjonte njerezimin, atehere filloi ta perqafonte shkencen, pavaresisht persekutimeve. Ironia me e fundit eshte pranimi i evolucionit nga papa. Me pare, teksa te pritej koka po t'i jepje forme sferike tokes, tani premisa e re eshte "Mekanizmat evolutive i kemi fale zotit." Te nesermen, kur rrethi i diturise te zgjerohet me tej, kush e di se morfizem do pesoje feja dhe fetaret. E mira, sot, eshte qe nuk na pritet me koka nga injoranca.

----------


## Kavir

Shkenca nuk eshte kunder asgjeje....pervec injorances.

Fete kane dy probleme me shkencen. nje problem teorik. Dhe nje problem praktik.
Problemi teorik eshte se fete bazohen mbi besimin kurse shkenca mbi vertetimin  logjik. Shkenca nuk merret "tha ky keshtu, apo ka shkruar ai ashtu". Shkenca ecen me argumenta dhe prova. Ose ne rast se keto mungojne ecen me hipoteza dhe intuite, por asnjehere nuk i quan te pagabueshme keto. 
Pra shkenca ecen Provo dhe Argumento.
Kurse feja ecen Beso dhe Mos Pyet.
Ky eshte problemi teorik.

Problemi praktik eshte shume me...problematik.
Feja eshte Pushtet. Dhe Pushtetin nuk e fal kush. Pra meqenese shkenca, qofte edhe indirekt, ja cenon kete Pushtet atehere si mund te reagoje ndryshe Feja?

----------


## sulioti

> Pershendetje 
> Kam nje pyetje ???
> 
> Kush mund te me thuaj qe :PERSE FETE JANE KUNDRA SHKENCES ??


per vete faktin se shkenca ndricon te verteten llogjike,kurse feja ushqen injorancen per te mos u prekur intereasat e saj,,autoritare,zoteruse, pushtuese.


thjeshte shkenca porvon te kunderten e asaj qe pohon feja apo fete ne pergjithesi.

----------


## kærlighed

Nuk e di saktesisht pse, por ne nje emision qe kam pare ne Natioal Geographic Channel thuhej se shkenca e kupton fene si nje "virus psiqik". Mbase u ka hyre ne vesh besimtareve kjo dhe duhet te japin sprova se nuk jane psiqikisht te infektuar!!!

----------


## Arber gerguri

Kavir, të të sjell une ty nje zbulim te ri shkencor, tashme qe eshte zbuluar ne vitet e fundit.

Hëna, nje planet shume i afert me token eshte zbuluar nga shekncetaret se para shume viteve "1" ka qene nje yll i ndezur, mu ashtu si djelli, por me von eshte fikur (ftohur)....

Kete fakt dhe argument Allahu s.w.t po na tregon ne kur'an para me shume se XIV shekuj.

17:12.	*Ne i bëmë natën dhe ditën dy fakte (që dokumentojnë për fuqinë Tonë), e shenjën e natës (Hënën) e shlyem (e errësuam), e shenjën e ditës (Diellin)  e bëmë të ndritshme që të mund të angazhoheni për shfrytëzimin e begative të dhuruara nga Zoti juaj, dhe që ta mësoni njehsimin e vjetëve dhe llogaritjen (e kohës). Ne kemi sqaruar çdo send në mënyrë të hollësishme.*

*Allahu* Ekber......

A nuk na qenka kjo shkence, apo qfar ?..... si e quani ju kete?.....aha ju ende do te vazhdoni se mohuari!!!!






fusnota "1" = shume vite qe veq Allahu s.w.t i din

----------


## white-knight

> 17:12. *Ne* i bëmë natën dhe ditën dy fakte (që dokumentojnë për fuqinë Tonë), e shenjën e natës (Hënën) e shlyem (e errësuam), e shenjën e ditës (Diellin) *e bëmë* të ndritshme që të mund të angazhoheni për shfrytëzimin e begative të dhuruara nga Zoti juaj, dhe që ta mësoni njehsimin e vjetëve dhe llogaritjen (e kohës). *Ne* kemi sqaruar çdo send në mënyrë të hollësishme.


Kush jane keto "ne"?

----------


## Kavir

> Kavir, të të sjell une ty nje zbulim te ri shkencor, tashme qe eshte zbuluar ne vitet e fundit.
> 
> Hëna, nje planet shume i afert me token eshte zbuluar nga shekncetaret se para shume viteve "1" ka qene nje yll i ndezur, mu ashtu si djelli, por me von eshte fikur (ftohur)...
> fusnota "1" = shume vite qe veq Allahu s.w.t i din


Une nuk jam astronom por:
Hena, planet.....eshte yll i fikur? 
Nqs qellimi i mesazhit ishte te me sillje ne humor, qellimin e ke arritur. Po edhe nqs s`e ke patur qellim, perseri me ke sjelle ne humor.

----------


## white-knight

S'ishte aspak per te qeshur. Ajo vertetoi qe Kurani eshte shkencor. Hena yll i fikur...Allahu Ekber per kete.

----------


## derjansi

hena planet? lol


bravo Arber

----------


## drague

sa kom qesh.shujini dritat

----------


## extreme

hahahaha pernime pom keshet me kit pytje "PSE FET JAN KUNDER SHKENCES"  nuk i konvenon fes e verteta me dal nshesh e me qit posht teorit boshe fet me shekuj e ja kan nxan frymen shkences edhe vet njerzimit qe e kan lon mrapa po mos boni mo ksi pytje  se marre osht  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## iliria e para

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TndK6....php?p=2160001

Degjoni mendimin e ekspertve... e mos ja futni kot.

----------


## DeuS

Tipat si ky te videoja i kane bere djemte e rinj anej nga rruga Kavajes te vishen me perdet e dhomes gjumit e te ma rrisin mjekren si cjapi!

----------


## chino

> Shkenca ben mir qe nuk perzihet me fene.
> Ajo ne fakt vetëm vërteton gjëra qe qysh herët feja i kishte zbuluar.
> 
> Frojdi sa i perket religjionit ka folur si Darwini, ka gjuajtur nje gure dhe menjehere ngordhi pa lene asnje fakt pas tij.


Hahahah shkenca verteton gjera te cilat i paska pas zbuluar feja?? 
Jo, jo. Shkenca qe njoh une, i hedh poshte ndoshta 8 nga 10 parimet bartese te fese, p.sh. te Islamit. P.sh. cili ligj shkencor apo shkenctar refuzon ngrenjen e mishit te derrit apo pirjen e alkoholit? Cili ligj shkencor apo shkenctar nuk e hedh poshte mundesine e ndarjes se detit, cka sipas Kuranit beri Moisiu (Musa)? 

Qenka humbje kohe pergjegja ne postime tua.


.

----------


## Arpos

> Hahahah shkenca verteton gjera te cilat i paska pas zbuluar feja?? 
> Jo, jo. Shkenca qe njoh une, i hedh poshte ndoshta 8 nga 10 parimet bartese te fese, p.sh. te Islamit. P.sh. cili ligj shkencor apo shkenctar refuzon ngrenjen e mishit te derrit apo pirjen e alkoholit? Cili ligj shkencor apo shkenctar nuk e hedh poshte mundesine e ndarjes se detit, cka sipas Kuranit beri Moisiu (Musa)? 
> 
> Qenka humbje kohe pergjegja ne postime tua.
> 
> 
> .


 :Lulja3:  Nuk ka nevoje te jesh shkenctar per t'besuar qe mishi i derrit dhe pirja e alkoholit jan te demshem per njeriun.  :arushi:  

Zoti then çdo ligjë, sepse eshte Plotëfuqiu !

----------


## chino

> Nuk ka nevoje te jesh shkenctar per t'besuar qe mishi i derrit dhe pirja e alkoholit jan te demshem per njeriun.


Jo, jo, je i keqinformuar, se ka miliona shkenctare, te cilet nuk shohin gje te demshme per njeriun tek mishi i derrit dhe alkoholi i shijuar me mase, p.sh. cdo vikend dy-tri gota vere te kuqe.




> Zoti then çdo ligjë, sepse eshte Plotëfuqiu !


E deeee, e disha une se Islami nuk eshte pro ligjeve te shkences, por contra, sepse i then kur t'i teket. Zoti yt eshte hone-hone, e dija une kete.


.

----------


## white-knight

Gjermanet industrine ushqimore e kane te mbeshtetur tek mishi i derrit, dhe jane nje nga popujt me te rregullt per perdorimin e alkoolit. Jane nje nga vendet me te zhvilluara ne bote dhe me jetegjatesine me te larte ne Europe. Plus qe s'kane te share as si rrace.

Tani kane ngelur disa magjyp arab brekegrisur te tregojne c'fare eshte e demshme dhe c'fare eshte e pademshme. Se sa ushqim te paster dhe te bekuar nga All-llahu xh.sh hajne arabet kjo duket, duke filluar me moshen mesatare te vdekjes qe eshte rreth 65 vjec. 
C'ne gjermanet qe e kane me te larte jetegjatesine? A hanin ushqime te demshme? Apo eshte All-llahu xh.sh vete i demshem?

Bifteku derrit dhe vera e kuqe te zgjasin jeten. Po ku e di dhia c'eshte tagjia.

----------


## _Candy_

Se skan shance me prove shkencen wrong..

----------

